# 

## michalszuwart

Witam kolegów i koleżanki, planuje założyć alarm bezprzewodowy u siebie w domu, znalazłem rozwiązanie satela micra - tylko że mało opini na jego temat. Interesuje mnie tylko opcja bezprzewodowa ( oprócz sygnalizatora oczywiście). Plan jest taki - 3 czujki PIR i 3 kontaktrony (wiatrołap, salon i piwnica - czyli wszędzie gzie są drzwi na zewnątrz), dwa piloty, klawiaturka w wiatrołapie, centralka na strychu i sygnalizator na zewnątrz. Taki zestaw to około 1300zł. Jakie są wasze opinie na temat takiego rozwiązania? nie chciałbym wydawać więcej jak 1500 zl. Jest tutaj na forum tyle znawców tej tematyki wiec myślę że mi doradzicie. Jeśli macie jakieś inne rozwiązanie to chętnie wysłucham. Pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## hal9

To jest system do jakichś kiosków i domków letniskowych. Zainteresuj się Versą tego samego producenta.

----------


## michalszuwart

ale ja nie potrzebuje jakiegoś zaawansowanego systemu alarmowego, chciałem tylko 3 czujki ruchu i 3 kontaktrony podlaczyć, w przyszłości czujkę dymu. Zależy mi żeby był bezprzewodowy i żeby dobrze działał bez fałszywych alarmów oraz powiadomienia sms żeby były. A versa to juz pewnie z smsami i bezprzewodówka to wyjdzie z 2 tysiace miniumu.

----------


## fenix2

Satel Micra to dobry sprzęt. Z innych rozwiązań to dobry polski system firmy Elmes. 
Za około 950zł możesz mieć:
Centrale alarmowa ELMES CB32 Z 
  wraz z zasilaczem 500mA + 2 akumulatorki GP 2100mAh
- 3 bezprzewodowe czujniki ruchu ELMES PTX50
- 3 baterie alkaiczne do czujek 
- 2 piloty do sterowania alarmem ELMES DWB100HT
- Bezprzewodowy zewnętrzny sygnalizator WSS ELMES
  z akumulatorem i zasilaczem.
Do tego możesz dołożyć powiadamianie SMS GSM2 około 290zł.

----------


## alus

Ja posiadam SATEL Micra. Jest to b.dobry alarm - z możliwością podpięcia także wejść przewodowych.

To co jest jego zaletą to m.in. możliwość obsłużenia 2 programowalnych wyjść przewodowych (przydaje się w przypadku monitorowania zewnętrznego).

Jeśli potrzebujesz alarmu bezprzewodowego to jest to coś co daje odpowiedni poziom jakość/cena. Satel/Versa może i daje większe możliwości (jest specjalna dostawka która umożliwia łączenie się z czujkami Micry) ale jest też duuuużo droższa.

Czujki są dość porządnie zrobione, mają funkcję antipet, baterie teoretycznie starczają na 2-3 lata (szczególnie w trybie oszczędnym). Można je przestawić także na tryb ciągły (meldowanie każdego wejścia) oraz regulować z 3 stopniami swobody obszar wykrywania ruchu.

Dobrze się to programuje dość intuicyjnym programem od Satela. Można uzależniać jedno wyjście od drugiego (np. strefy wyłączania).

Wadą jest ograniczenie max liczby czujek. Ale na typowy domek wystarczy moim zdaniem.

Mam od jakiegoś czasu - żadnych fałszywych alarmów. Jest to dość nowy produkt więc pewnie z czasem pojawi się więcej opinii.

Największą dla mnie zaletą jest możliwość sterowania ze smartfona i wbudowana centrala GSM/GPRS - jak wyjedziesz gdzieś na wakacje i włączy się alarm - dostajesz SMS-a. Możesz alarm zdalnie wyłączyć/sprawdzić stan itd. Szczególnie istotne jak syrena wyje, przyjeżdża ochrona a ty jesteś 100km od domu, to możesz zdalnie wyłączyć. W takiej Versie nie masz takiej możliwości bez dodatkowego dokupienia centralki (dodatkowe pieniądze). Można się zdalnie wdzwonić do domu i posłuchać co się dzieje.

Moje oczekiwania toto spełnia póki co. I nie narzekam. Trochę zabawy było z montażem. Bzdurne jest stwierdzenie, że to się nadaje tylko do kiosków czy innych obiektów. Jak zwykle do powiedzenia mają najwięcej Ci co w ogóle nie znają tematu.

----------


## pejan

Temat stary ale dodam opinię.
Również posiadam ten alarm bo ma wszystko co mi potrzebne i bez dokupywania modułów. Działa bez zarzutu. 
Satel posiada w sprzedaży czujke Aqua Luna z funkcją ośw. awaryjnego - czy ktoś się orientuje czy to może współpracować z MICRĄ?

----------


## multik123

Potrzebuje alarm z timerem do garazu Czy z micre można tak ustawić ?

----------


## ksysju

Micra nie ma timerów

----------

